# New Kernel Issue - 2.6.33-gentoo(went to 2.6.34-rc3 vanilla)

## Bigun

It begins to boot and spews this line over and over again:

```
hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x0f0000
```

I then revert back to 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 and everything is fine.

Help?

----------

## Hu

Do you see the same behavior with =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.33*?  What about in kernel 2.6.32?  If you see the problem in the vanilla sources kernel, then there is a problem in the upstream kernel.

----------

## Mike Hunt

... and maybe re-emerging all the alsa stuff:

```
emerge -1av $(qlist -IC alsa)
```

then running alsaconf

maybe worth a shot.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo4Work

Or a problem in the config.  The config options are fairly different between .31 and .33.  Not sure about sound though (and I was just about to post on that...).

----------

## Bigun

I emerged the latest version of vanilla sources available (2.6.34-rc3), compiled and used it, and the issue seems to be fixed.

So something is up with the Gentoo version of the kernel.

----------

## Hu

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> I emerged the latest version of vanilla sources available (2.6.34-rc3), compiled and used it, and the issue seems to be fixed.
> 
> So something is up with the Gentoo version of the kernel.

 Not necessarily.  You compared 2.6.33+Gentoo to 2.6.34 vanilla.  There are typically thousands of changes between two kernel releases.  Please try with 2.6.33 vanilla, which will let you compare the results of using the Gentoo patches versus not on an otherwise very similar base.

----------

## Bigun

I will tomorrow afternoon.  I'll edit this post with results.

----------

## supagweg

Hello,

I've got the same problem and it's still present in newer versions of kernel.

It affects randomly the sound card (motherboard built in) => no more sound and I need to reboot again and again.

I'm in unstable version of gentoo-sources : 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 

```
Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780039] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780384]   alloc irq_desc for 65 on node -1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780385]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780394] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780418] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780422] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2516: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780425] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.787856] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:907: codec_mask = 0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.787927] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1345: codec #0 probed OK

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790678] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1308: SKU: Nid=0x1d sku_cfg=0x4006de01

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790680] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1310: SKU: port_connectivity=0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790682] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1311: SKU: enable_pcbeep=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790684] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1312: SKU: check_sum=0x00000006

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790687] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1313: SKU: customization=0x000000de

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790689] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1314: SKU: external_amp=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790691] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1315: SKU: platform_type=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790693] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1316: SKU: swap=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790695] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1317: SKU: override=0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790923] hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790944] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790964] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x100101:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790985] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10001:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791006] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x101:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791027] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20025:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791048] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791069] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791089] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791110] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791133] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x211:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791152] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791173] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791194] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791215] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791235] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791256] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791277] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791298] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791319] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791340] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791361] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791381] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791402] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791423] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791445] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791465] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791485] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791506] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791527] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791548] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791569] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791590] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400001:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791611] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791631] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400300:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791652] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791673] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00040:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791694] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791715] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.792443] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x11:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

.......

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818095] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4435: autoconfig: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818098] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4439:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818101] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4443:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818103] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4444:    mono: mono_out=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818105] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4447:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818107] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4455:    inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x19, line=0x1a, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.819866] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1358: realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4006de01 for NID 0x1d

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.819869] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1374: realtek: Enabling init ASM_ID=0xde01 CODEC_ID=10ec0662

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822353] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Side Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822356] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Headphone Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822359] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822361] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822364] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822366] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822376] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822380] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822382] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822386] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822389] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822642] ALSA device list:

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822821]   #0: HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 65

```

sometimes I get the following message :

```

Sep 11 18:43:55 zeus kernel: [    0.789120] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x100101:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 11 18:43:55 zeus kernel: [    0.789504] Too many connections

Sep 11 18:43:55 zeus kernel: [    0.789684] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10001:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

```

Then I'm sure to have no sound at all  :Sad: 

I find some relative bugs in Ubuntu forums but the workaround doesn't work for me

I tried to build alsa as modules

I tried to build alsa in kernel

I updated 3 times my kernel version , 

I tried to change the AGP Aperture size in Bios

I get the spurious message at boot and each time I launch a sound application.

If I watch a 2 hour vidéo, it's only at the beginning that i got the message.

MB : ASROCK 4CoreDual-SATA

CPU : i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

Audio: VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]

Does anyone have an idea about how to resolve this problem ?

Thanks.

----------

